# Embarassed to admit it, but...



## Spradman (Apr 4, 2006)

I got lucky this weekend when I cut myself with my 020. As far as chainsaw cuts go I got off easy with only 5 stitches. Yes..... I was only using one hand... I thought the limb I was cutting would fall away from me but instead it slid down the main stem into my saw and consequently into my hand. I'm usually pretty cautious, this is only the second time I've hurt myself in 6 years(the first coming from pulling a pinched handsaw loose into my finger over a year ago), but I've always blurred the one handed line on smaller cuts... I won't do that again. Please learn from my mistake, not only did I nearly loose fingers or worse... I spent four hours in the ER when I could have been climbing some really cool trees!


----------



## clearance (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome, good you are ok. Now all the doo-gooders will be saying told ya so. One handing is terrible, terrible, I do it all the time, just be more carefull next time, thats why the handle is on top.


----------



## begleytree (Apr 4, 2006)

welcome to the site, glad you're ok!

always heard that you can learn more from mistakes, than you can from success. sounds like a lesson you won't soon forget, and just in case you do forget it, the ER will be sending you a nice fat bill soon
-Ralph


----------



## treeseer (Apr 4, 2006)

"Please learn from my mistake, not only did I nearly loose fingers or worse... I spent four hours in the ER when I could have been climbing some really cool trees!"

Great advice; I've accumulated years on the disabled list due mostly to dumb, avoidable mistakes.


----------



## oldugly (Apr 4, 2006)

A fool learns from personal experience, the wise man from the mistakes of others......God I am such a fool.

Glad you're ok. Chainsaws and fingers.....bad combination.


----------



## Spradman (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok, here's the damage... I can't believe how lucky I was. It didn't go too deep, and it's in a place where it doesn't pull apart when I move my hand. I should be back at it soon. Hope this helps.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Apr 5, 2006)

Spradman said:


> Ok, here's the damage... I can't believe how lucky I was. It didn't go too deep, and it's in a place where it doesn't pull apart when I move my hand. I should be back at it soon. Hope this helps.



Odd. Almost identical to mine down to the number of stitches and location.

I was carving on a nice block of Black Walnut (knife not saw), wife says "be sure not to cut yourself" instantly 7 stitches.

Harry K


----------



## Spradman (Apr 6, 2006)

" wife says "

Harry K[/QUOTE]

Kryptonite... it'll get us every time...


----------



## turnkey4099 (Apr 6, 2006)

Spradman said:


> " wife says "
> 
> Harry K



Kryptonite... it'll get us every time...[/QUOTE]

The embarrassing part was that I had replied "I never cut myself"..zip.

Harry K


----------

